# How to Backtest S&P/ASX 200 Index with Amibroker?



## freebirdstony (10 February 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie here want to backtest my trading strategy over S&P/ASX 200 Index. 

Here is my break down steps:

Create a new database in AMIBroker
Download S&P/ASX 200 Index intraday history data
Import data into AMIBroker database
Write foumula and back test it?

Questions:

Are above steps correct?
Where can I get S&P/ASX 200 Index intraday history data? Free or paid?

Wait for your expert advices:1zhelp:


----------



## captain black (10 February 2016)

freebirdstony said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie here want to backtest my trading strategy over S&P/ASX 200 Index.
> 
> ...




You can't trade the actual index, are you looking to trade the index futures or a product that tracks the index or are you using the index as a filter for a strategy trading shares?


----------



## freebirdstony (11 February 2016)

captain black said:


> You can't trade the actual index, are you looking to trade the index futures or a product that tracks the index or are you using the index as a filter for a strategy trading shares?




Oops, sorry, I'm trading  index futures.


----------



## freebirdstony (12 February 2016)

Anyone can help?


----------



## Quant (9 March 2016)

freebirdstony said:


> Anyone can help?




Not Amibroker but you can backtest strats with this software , they can supply the data ..  please no-one troll me , i refuse to argue/debate anything 


https://www.prorealtime.com/en/

free trial available

And you can trade the actual index with CFD's , usually spoton or damn close


----------



## fergee (17 April 2016)

Pro real time is pretty good for a free download, easy to use functions for those with little programming experience.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 April 2016)

sniff sniff :nunchux:

opening post, 1 post

responses, 1 post each

yeah, not awaiting a troll......much

Joe .....tear down this wall of nuffnuff


----------

